# Connexion à un serveur Windows via AFP



## tomassia (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai des utilisateurs qui doivent se connecter via le protocole AFP à un partage de fichiers Windows sur un serveur windows 2003 R2.

Or, les utilisateurs disposants de nouveaux postes en 10.7.5 et 10.8.2 ne parviennent pas à s'y connecter.

Le message d'erreur est le suivant :

_La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter nest pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème._

J'ai déjà passé des heures à chercher une réponse sur Internet sans grand succès.

j'ajoute que les postes MAC avec une version plus ancienne (10.6 et 10.5) parviennent bien à se connecter au serveur pour accéder au fichier voulu.

Enfin, j'ai déjà essayé les commandes que l'on peut trouver de type com.apple.appleshareclient .......

Auriez vous des suggestions ?

Merci

Tom


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 c'est smb:// qu'il faut utiliser, pas afp://

A ma connaissance, ça marchera jusqu'à 10.7.5, mais sera impossible avec 10.8.

J'ai un réseau avec un iMac sous 10.7.5 et un Macbook sous 10.6.8, les deux accèdent aux PC sous XP et W7.

En revanche avec 10.8 on a plus accès à rien.


----------



## tomassia (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse mais cette connexion sert à ouvrir un fichier de SAGE Gestion Commerciale.

Problème en SMB, si j'ouvre le fichier (avec l'exécutable sur le mac), je reçois un accès refusé.

En revanche, via AFP, sur un 10.6 pas de problème pour ouvrir le fichier

Problème du progiciel ou du MAC ? je ne sais pas trop

Enfin, cela veut dire qu'en 10.8 tu ne peux accéder à des fichiers sur un serveur Windows ?

Merci pour ta réponse

Tom


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste, je suis au niveau utilisateur "lambda".

Pour les partages Mac-Windows, j'utilise smb, ce qui fonctionne jusqu'à 10.7.5.

Depuis 10.8 et l'abandon de Samba, rideau : plus d'accès aux machines sous Windows (XP, Vista, Seven).

Plus ici, à partir du post #10 : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/partage-d1-hdd-sur-reseau-via-mac-osx-1209717.html#post12457672


----------



## tomassia (17 Janvier 2013)

J'ai testé cela mais sans succès :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4700

Tom


----------

